# can anyone identify these squeekers for me?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

the first 2 pics are the same mousey

















and this little mousey is all fuzzy :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like lilac, blue and blue satin Abyssinian. The lilac may be something else, there's a lot of different black eyed browns!

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

how sure would you say u were on the fuzzy one?  
like noteing them all down in my mousey diary


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ment to say the first mousey is from the same litter as the abyssinian


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Very sure  Her and the lilac are long haired too. If the lilac is from the same litter then I'd say that's definitely what she is as lilac is a blue with the chocolate gene 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou. so the fuzzy is a blue satin abyssinian and the first one is lilac?the first one hasnt got the fuzzy hair tho  
sorry for being a pain. just learning


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just so there's no confusion, fuzzy is a term for a mouse with very short, patchy, curly hair  The lilac you have looks like she has long hairs around her shoulders and head and long guard hairs, which would make her a longhaired mouse. For the blue satin, Abyssinian refers to the fur going in different directions on the rump. I breed Abyssinians, you can see more examples on my website. By the length of the guard hairs on the blue satin, I'd say she is longhaired as well as Abyssinian.

Hope that's clear, I'm not the best at explaining what I mean 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah i understand.  thankyou for your help


----------

